# Anyone in Florence Centre?



## ianthy (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi 

We are already in Italy and we are thinking about an apt in Florence. We love the city and ease of access - yes I know it's not everyone's cup of café. We are in research mode and not committed specifically to an area but would like to connect up with anyone that has settled in the centre. Please PM me if you help by answering a few q's.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## yosheryosh (Mar 4, 2013)

why don't you post the questions here and let people respond. i am interested to know what others think also, i'm sure others are... that's what a forum is for


----------

